# Abbreviations.



## mari311 (Nov 4, 2007)

I am new to TUG and am thoroughly enjoying the education I am recieving.. But after a week of reading posts, there are still some abbreviations I don't get.  Most of the time someone writes something that helps me understand the abbreviations in a given thread.  But sometimes I can read every post in a thread and never get what the abbreviation (s) mean.  Is there a central location for commonly used abbreviations?  Some of them are I think are referring to resorts some not... Other than posting a question as to what does HOA (home owners' association?) or SFX mean in the thread I don't know what to do.

Thanks 
Mari


----------



## Keitht (Nov 4, 2007)

Posting directly into the thread with the mystery abbreviation is probably the best way to get answers.  You won't be alone in not knowing what some acronyms mean, just the first person brave enough to actually ask the question.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is a thread with a list of some common acronyms used here as well as links to two glossaries of timeshare abbreviations and acronyms.


----------



## mari311 (Nov 4, 2007)

> Here is a thread with a list of some common acronyms used here as well as links to two glossaries of timeshare abbreviations and acronyms.






Thanks Dave,   

Do you ever sleep?


----------



## geneticblend (Nov 4, 2007)

Mari, 
I am glad that you were the "first brave person" to ask your question about the abbreviations! I too am lost many times when an abbreviation is used. So thanks to Dave for that handy list.


----------

